# Frage zur Konfiguration (Repeater)



## moreno111 (14. Juni 2012)

hi!

ich habe einen repeater versucht per lan zu konfigurieren. 
beide netzwerke sowie vom router und repeater werden 
aufgelistet der repeater hat sich auch mit dem router verbunden.
das problem ist das repeater netzwerk wird zwar gefunden aber wenn ich mich damit
connecte komm ich einfach nicht ins netz! netzwerkidentifizierung.........nichts passiert!????

woran kann es liegen? muss irgendwas bestimmtes im router+ repeater konfigurieren??

hier mal 2 bilder vom repeater und routermenu.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-146586...ot001.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-146586...ot002.jpg.html

IP-Adresse oder sonstiges??

EasyBox 803 + LogiLink WL0128

mfg moreno111


----------



## broesel88 (14. Juni 2012)

Der Repeater hat die selbe IP-Adresse wie der Router. Am besten einfach in 192.168.2.2 ändern.
Danach noch beim Repeater die Router-IP bei "Default Gateway" eintragen, und es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## moreno111 (14. Juni 2012)

hi!

hört sivch verständlich an!danke schon mal.

repeater ip ändern in 192.168.2.2 und den gateway eintragen 192.168.2.1 richtig?

also die repeater ip laut dem bild bei lan interface ändern???

mfg moreno111


----------



## broesel88 (14. Juni 2012)

Jo, so wie du geschrieben hast abändern und es sollte klappen.
Die beiden Geräte brauchen unterschiedliche IPs damit sie klar unterschieden werden können. Sonst wäre das so als ob du eine Telefonnummer an 2 Haushalte vergibst: du weist dann nie, wo du eigentlich landest, wenn du anrufst.
Und den Router als Gateway eintragen, damit klar ist wer den Datenverkehr regeln soll.


----------



## moreno111 (15. Juni 2012)

hi!

alles klar werde es heute nochmal versuchen!

eine frage hab ich noch müssen die mac adressen jeweils im router und repeater eingetragen werden oder
ist das egal? also  die easybox kann WDS whatever??

mfg moreno111


----------



## moreno111 (15. Juni 2012)

Habs hinbekommen!

Vielen Dank!

mfg moreno111


----------



## Helmer (2. September 2012)

moreno111 schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> ich habe einen repeater versucht per lan zu konfigurieren.
> beide netzwerke sowie vom router und repeater werden
> ...


 
Hallo,

habe ähnliches Problem. Betriebssystem WindowsXP. Wo befindet sich die Konfigurationsmaske von Logilink ? Muß dafür erst diese Installationssoftware heruntergeladen werden. oder gibt es für den Repaeter eine andere Installationsmöglichkeit ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Helmer (3. September 2012)

Hallo, 
habe ebenfalls von Pollin den Repeater WL0128 erworben. Vorhanden bei mir der Router TP-LINK TL-WR841ND. PC Betriebssystem WINDOWS XP mit USB Stick REALTEK  RTL 8185. Die Kommunikation zwischen PC und dem drahtlosen Netzwerksrouter funktioniert einwandfrei. Mein Problem ist die Einbindung des Repeaters mit dem Router. In der Bedienungsanleitung  von LogiLink ist eine Installationsmaske verzeichnet, die aber auf dem PC nicht vorhanden ist. Meine Frage ist eine zusätzliche Installationssoftware erforderlich ? Bei dem Repeater leuchtet nach dem Einstecken in die Steckdose die Betriebslampe auf, aber keine LAN Lampe. Wie kann ich die erforderliche Installation fortsetzen ?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe,
Helmer


----------



## krokomietz (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey leute,

ich hab ein heftiges Problem..für 30 Euro hätte man mal eine ordentliche Bedienungsanleitung bekommen können denn ich habe den Logilink WL0128 gekauft und schon bei der Konfiguration geht es schon los -.-
ich hab Speedport W501V und Windows 7 und laut der Anleitung komm ich bei 4.1 nummer 5 nicht weiter.
ich habe alles eingegeben wie es drin steht und dann bei der Einwählverbindung soll ich bei Benutzer Name: admin und bei pw:1234 eingeben doch dann kommt immer wieder der selbe Fehler.

Könnte mir jemand weiter helfen, brauch schritt für schritt eine Anleitung bei jemanden der es hinbekommen hat.


----------

